# Abruzzo



## rpizzica

Anybody close by ( Sulmona, Prezza, Pratola Peligna o Popoli.
I am an Italian moving back to Italy, with my american wife. Possible staring a new business with Hydroponics GreenHouse. We will be in Italy September 27 through October 6. Interested in socialize and exchange ideas


----------



## stefanaccio

I would head over to La Trota in Introdacqua. Neopolitan pizza, excellent prices. But for you maybe the most important thing is their fresh water trout farming system. Will definitely be of interest to someone with hydroponics background...


----------



## christinedelrosso

Hi I am Christine, American/Italian with dual citizenship living right up the road in Tocco Da Casauria. Not many Americans here that I can find. Some English speaking though ewngland, Scotland, Swizerland, Belgium. 

I would be more than happy to have a new American friend here!!! It is a real culture shock, I have been finding my way with a little help. There are some other website for just Abbuzzo that are good for events and networking I can get you in touch with. 
/SNIP/

I have another friend here she is from norther California but lives in Genoa and one in Bologna. But with the internet, car and train we stay in touch. Would be fantastic for me to have an American friend near and I can help with transportation (train, bus, car), where to take Italian language lessons, where to get what-shopping, sights to see, navigating the doctor,drivers license, hospitals, comune...you name it. 

Sincerely, Christine Del Rosso

UOTE=rpizzica;590714]Anybody close by ( Sulmona, Prezza, Pratola Peligna o Popoli.
I am an Italian moving back to Italy, with my american wife. Possible staring a new business with Hydroponics GreenHouse. We will be in Italy September 27 through October 6. Interested in socialize and exchange ideas[/QUOTE]


----------



## rpizzica

/SNIP/
I am Italian and my wife from Florida, certainly will be nice to squeeze to have a wonderful doppio machiato


----------



## christinedelrosso

Hi, I speak english and stumble through Italian...am trying.
I just got scolded by the expat site for giving my coded info out. "Big Brother is watching!" they are right I guess....but on the otherhand it is my info and I should be able to do what I want. MY BAD> 

Not sure how to work the PM thing...if you figure it out get in touch. I will keep looking and trying. 

I will look forward to helping out in any way I can. I am just a nice lady trying to help others here in Italy. 
Christine :ranger:




rpizzica said:


> /SNIP/
> I am Italian and my wife from Florida, certainly will be nice to squeeze to have a wonderful doppio machiato


----------



## christinedelrosso

Excellent suggestion! Maybe we could all meet up when you get here. 
Christine
:clap2:




stefanaccio said:


> I would head over to La Trota in Introdacqua. Neopolitan pizza, excellent prices. But for you maybe the most important thing is their fresh water trout farming system. Will definitely be of interest to someone with hydroponics background...


----------



## Michael Boni

*Wanting to live in Abruzo six months out of the year*



christinedelrosso said:


> Hi I am Christine, American/Italian with dual citizenship living right up the road in Tocco Da Casauria. Not many Americans here that I can find. Some English speaking though ewngland, Scotland, Swizerland, Belgium.
> 
> I would be more than happy to have a new American friend here!!! It is a real culture shock, I have been finding my way with a little help. There are some other website for just Abbuzzo that are good for events and networking I can get you in touch with.
> /SNIP/
> 
> I have another friend here she is from norther California but lives in Genoa and one in Bologna. But with the internet, car and train we stay in touch. Would be fantastic for me to have an American friend near and I can help with transportation (train, bus, car), where to take Italian language lessons, where to get what-shopping, sights to see, navigating the doctor,drivers license, hospitals, comune...you name it.
> 
> Sincerely, Christine Del Rosso
> 
> UOTE=rpizzica;590714]Anybody close by ( Sulmona, Prezza, Pratola Peligna o Popoli.
> I am an Italian moving back to Italy, with my american wife. Possible staring a new business with Hydroponics GreenHouse. We will be in Italy September 27 through October 6. Interested in socialize and exchange ideas


[/QUOTE]

Christine

Are names are Michael and Palma Iacoboni and we are American/Italians meaning my wifes and I grandparents were born in Italy. My grandmother was from Calabria and my grandfather was from Abruzzo. My wifes grandparents were both from Calabria.

We want to know if my wife and I are able to get dual citizenship? We currently live in Florida and I just retired in December and always wanted us to live in Italy six months out of the year so we are making plans to come to Italy for a month in this coming summer to look around in Abruzzo to find a place we can rent for one year somewhere out in the country.

Please contact us back if you know if we could get dual citizenship.


Thanks

Michael and Palma


----------



## guardiagrele

*Hi*

Hi all.

We are both Canadians and my husbands parents were born in Calabria. We have a small summer house in Abruzzo, near Guardiagrele. We are flying there today! Would love to connect with other English speakers and make some new friends. We are staying almost 6 weeks this summer and plan to spend much more time in Abruzzo once we retire (in hopefully 7 years or less!!).

All the best,
Michele

Christine

Are names are Michael and Palma Iacoboni and we are American/Italians meaning my wifes and I grandparents were born in Italy. My grandmother was from Calabria and my grandfather was from Abruzzo. My wifes grandparents were both from Calabria.

We want to know if my wife and I are able to get dual citizenship? We currently live in Florida and I just retired in December and always wanted us to live in Italy six months out of the year so we are making plans to come to Italy for a month in this coming summer to look around in Abruzzo to find a place we can rent for one year somewhere out in the country.

Please contact us back if you know if we could get dual citizenship.


Thanks

Michael and Palma[/QUOTE]


----------



## Michael Boni

gbautoservice said:


> Christine
> 
> Are names are Michael and Palma Iacoboni and we are American/Italians meaning my wifes and I grandparents were born in Italy. My grandmother was from Calabria and my grandfather was from Abruzzo. My wifes grandparents were both from Calabria.
> 
> We want to know if my wife and I are able to get dual citizenship? We currently live in Florida and I just retired in December and always wanted us to live in Italy six months out of the year so we are making plans to come to Italy for a month in this coming summer to look around in Abruzzo to find a place we can rent for one year somewhere out in the country.
> 
> Please contact us back if you know if we could get dual citizenship.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Michael and Palma


Hi, I was born in Calabria went to the USA married an American and now living very close to Guardiagrele. Yes you can acquire dual citizenship. It is a very simple procedure. I can also help you find a place to rent or buy. Ciao[/QUOTE]


----------



## Michael Boni

Michael Boni said:


> Hi, I was born in Calabria went to the USA married an American and now living very close to Guardiagrele. Yes you can acquire dual citizenship. It is a very simple procedure. I can also help you find a place to rent or buy. Ciao


[/QUOTE]

Ciao

Thanks for contacting us back. We really appreciate it.

My wife and I are currently living in Florida in the U.S. We are planning on coming to Calabria in September or October of this year at the lates to look around for a two bedroom rental property that we want to rent for one year. Are monthly budget at this point of time is $500.00 U.S. Do you know of any rental properties in our price range in a nice area of Calabria we can rent for one year? We will not have our own transportation for awhile so wherever we would rent a place at we would have to be able to walk or take public transportation to get to grocery stores,fruit and vegetable stands and dining places.

Do you know of any Iacoboni or Leone families in Calabria?

Maybe we could meet you when we come to Calabria.

If you can help us please contact us back directly on our e-mail which is 
Thanks

Michael and Palma


----------



## pudd 2

Ciao

Thanks for contacting us back. We really appreciate it.

My wife and I are currently living in Florida in the U.S. We are planning on coming to Calabria in September or October of this year at the lates to look around for a two bedroom rental property that we want to rent for one year. Are monthly budget at this point of time is $500.00 U.S. Do you know of any rental properties in our price range in a nice area of Calabria we can rent for one year? We will not have our own transportation for awhile so wherever we would rent a place at we would have to be able to walk or take public transportation to get to grocery stores,fruit and vegetable stands and dining places.

Do you know of any Iacoboni or Leone families in Calabria?

Maybe we could meet you when we come to Calabria.

If you can help us please contact us back directly on our e-mail which is .

Thanks

Michael and Palma[/QUOTE]

Am i mising somthing here the heading is abruzzo and you are talking aBOUT CAlilabria and in the next breath guardregrele in abruzzo or is there another in calilabra


----------



## Shaka

*retiring in abruzzo*

I,m just wondering if you have any advice regarding retiring near the Sulmona/Guardigrele/Cheiti area


----------



## Shaka

*retiring in Abruzzo*

Are you still living in Tosso Da Casuria ,we are looking at the area to retire too, near Sulmona.Do you have any advice?


----------



## pudd 2

pudd 2 said:


> Ciao
> 
> Thanks for contacting us back. We really appreciate it.
> 
> My wife and I are currently living in Florida in the U.S. We are planning on coming to Calabria in September or October of this year at the lates to look around for a two bedroom rental property that we want to rent for one year. Are monthly budget at this point of time is $500.00 U.S. Do you know of any rental properties in our price range in a nice area of Calabria we can rent for one year? We will not have our own transportation for awhile so wherever we would rent a place at we would have to be able to walk or take public transportation to get to grocery stores,fruit and vegetable stands and dining places.
> 
> Do you know of any Iacoboni or Leone families in Calabria?
> 
> Maybe we could meet you when we come to Calabria.
> 
> If you can help us please contact us back directly on our e-mail which is .
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Michael and Palma


Am i mising somthing here the heading is abruzzo and you are talking aBOUT CAlilabria and in the next breath guardregrele in abruzzo or is there another in calilabra[/QUOTE]

hi I don't understand this not my post


----------



## pudd 2

Shaka said:


> I,m just wondering if you have any advice regarding retiring near the Sulmona/Guardigrele/Cheiti area


I have a sack full of advise guardigrele is the next village to us


----------



## guardiagrele

pudd 2 said:


> I have a sack full of advise guardigrele is the next village to us


Where are you located? We are just outside Bocca di Valle, near Guardiagrele. We plan to spend some time there during July and August this year.

Michele


----------



## pudd 2

guardiagrele said:


> Where are you located? We are just outside Bocca di Valle, near Guardiagrele. We plan to spend some time there during July and August this year.
> 
> Michele


pretoro


----------



## guardiagrele

Pretoria is so close to our house. Will you be around this summer? Any interest in meeting up with some Canadian English speakers?

Michele


----------



## pudd 2

guardiagrele said:


> Pretoria is so close to our house. Will you be around this summer? Any interest in meeting up with some Canadian English speakers?
> 
> Michele


hi why not as long as you don't bite  we have lots of Canadian friends we bought our house from one and we usaly fly the cannadian flag but its worn out if you've got room in your case for a cheap one would much apriceate it


----------



## guardiagrele

Sounds good!! What size of flag works for you?


----------



## guardiagrele

We've often seen Canadian flags flying in Pretoro and wondered who lived in those houses lol


----------



## pudd 2

aney size not to big . I just like to respect the previus owner builder who built this house to retire to but it never happened , he died before he could move back to his roots very sad


----------



## lbatt9

guardiagrele said:


> We've often seen Canadian flags flying in Pretoro and wondered who lived in those houses lol


Most of Pretorese that moved overseas went to Canada.


----------



## lbatt9

Ciao

Thanks for contacting us back. We really appreciate it.

My wife and I are currently living in Florida in the U.S. We are planning on coming to Calabria in September or October of this year at the lates to look around for a two bedroom rental property that we want to rent for one year. Are monthly budget at this point of time is $500.00 U.S. Do you know of any rental properties in our price range in a nice area of Calabria we can rent for one year? We will not have our own transportation for awhile so wherever we would rent a place at we would have to be able to walk or take public transportation to get to grocery stores,fruit and vegetable stands and dining places.

Do you know of any Iacoboni or Leone families in Calabria?

Maybe we could meet you when we come to Calabria.

If you can help us please contact us back directly on our e-mail which is 
Thanks

Michael and Palma[/QUOTE]

Hi Michael and Palma, did you guys move to Calabria?


----------



## guardiagrele

*Funny story*



lbatt9 said:


> Most of Pretorese that moved overseas went to Canada.


We found that out the hard way. When we were in Italy one year we were all excited about the Canadian immigrant festival held at the base of Pretoro. We showed up looking for all of the English-speaking people now living in Pretoro with whom we could relate, and it turned out it was the Canadian "emigrant" festival and they were all back visiting. So funny. We had misread the signs. 

You're from the US? Are you now living in the Pretoro area?

Michele


----------



## lbatt9

guardiagrele said:


> We found that out the hard way. When we were in Italy one year we were all excited about the Canadian immigrant festival held at the base of Pretoro. We showed up looking for all of the English-speaking people now living in Pretoro with whom we could relate, and it turned out it was the Canadian "emigrant" festival and they were all back visiting. So funny. We had misread the signs.
> 
> You're from the US? Are you now living in the Pretoro area?
> 
> Michele


Ciao, I lived in Philadelphia for 22 yrs and for now in Pretoro. Do you live in Guardiagrele?


----------



## guardiagrele

We own a home in Boca DiValle, a few minutes away, and we go there for the summers. Both my husband and I are still working and within five years we should be retired and will spend much more time in Italy. We should be there by the second week of July this year if you want to meet up that would be great!


----------



## pudd 2

guardiagrele said:


> We found that out the hard way. When we were in Italy one year we were all excited about the Canadian immigrant festival held at the base of Pretoro. We showed up looking for all of the English-speaking people now living in Pretoro with whom we could relate, and it turned out it was the Canadian "emigrant" festival and they were all back visiting. So funny. We had misread the signs.
> 
> You're from the US? Are you now living in the Pretoro area?
> 
> Michele


hi we were there at the festa we probly ate together and did not know


----------



## lbatt9

guardiagrele said:


> We own a home in Boca DiValle, a few minutes away, and we go there for the summers. Both my husband and I are still working and within five years we should be retired and will spend much more time in Italy. We should be there by the second week of July this year if you want to meet up that would be great!


Yes it would. Let me know when you get here and pm if possible to exchange details.


----------



## guardiagrele

pudd 2 said:


> hi we were there at the festa we probly ate together and did not know


That's funny. We've been going to the wonderful San Lorenzo festa many summers and probably saw you there too! Looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## guardiagrele

lbatt9 said:


> Yes it would. Let me know when you get here and pm if possible to exchange details.


We definitely will! Looking forward to it. 

Michele


----------



## Poolajet

Hello! I'm new here and need to make some posts to become a real member. Does anyone know of a single America woman retiring to Italy? That is what I want to do. I vacillate between thinking it will be lovely and thinking I'm crazy. Any thoughts or opinions are greatly appreciated!


----------



## stefanaccio

I know several Americans and Brits who have done this. You will be in good company. What are your specific concerns?


----------



## Poolajet

Well, some concerns about safety and how women might be treated in Italy. I have visited there but always had a boyfriend with me. Aside from that, just sort of wondering how society at large views single women. Is it frowned upon to go out alone at night? Just some thoughts off the top of my head. And I'm certainly not meaning to offend anyone!


----------



## xabiaxica

Poolajet said:


> Hello! I'm new here and need to make some posts to become a real member. Does anyone know of a single America woman retiring to Italy? That is what I want to do. I vacillate between thinking it will be lovely and thinking I'm crazy. Any thoughts or opinions are greatly appreciated!


:welcome:

you're already a real member!! 

why not take a look around the different threads, ask some questions & maybe even answer some


----------



## Poolajet

Thank you, Xabiachica! I'm really wanting to create my own posts so I don't hijack someone else's!


----------



## siobhanwf

Hi Poolajet :welcome:

You will be able to use the Private messaging system once you have made 5 posts (sensible ones of course  ). Is that what you were thinking of when to said a "real" member.

Once you get used to reading it is then easy to ask specific questions that you would like answered.


----------



## Poolajet

siobhanwf said:


> Hi Poolajet :welcome:
> 
> You will be able to use the Private messaging system once you have made 5 posts (sensible ones of course  ). Is that what you were thinking of when to said a "real" member.
> 
> Once you get used to reading it is then easy to ask specific questions that you would like answered.


What I meant is that I would like to start my own threads so my silliness does not take over other peoples' posts.


----------



## Poolajet

Actually I did ask some questions, but I'm not sure if they are kosher or not.


----------



## xabiaxica

Poolajet said:


> What I meant is that I would like to start my own threads so my silliness does not take over other peoples' posts.


you can start new threads from your very first post


----------



## guardiagrele

*Finally in Abruzzo*

Hi Roy. 
We would love to drop by, meet you and bring you a small Canadian flag. Do you have any time this week? If so, where are you located in Pretoro?

Look forward to it,
Michele and Paul]


----------



## guardiagrele

*Arrived in Abruzzo*



lbatt9 said:


> Yes it would. Let me know when you get here and pm if possible to exchange details.


Hi there. We have arrived in Bocca Di Valle and would love to meet up if you are around this week. Let us know. I look forward to it!
Michele and Paul
[


----------



## pudd 2

guardiagrele said:


> Hi Roy.
> We would love to drop by, meet you and bring you a small Canadian flag. Do you have any time this week? If so, where are you located in Pretoro?
> 
> Look forward to it,
> Michele and Paul]


hi it was lovely meeting you bothy the other day and i think your blog and pitchers of abruzzo are fantastic and show your love for the region :cheer2: look forward to meeting you again and thanks for the flag


----------



## guardiagrele

pudd 2 said:


> hi it was lovely meeting you bothy the other day and i think your blog and pitchers of abruzzo are fantastic and show your love for the region :cheer2: look forward to meeting you again and thanks for the flag


Thanks Roy!! We look forward to seeing you at the Festa Di San Lotenzo. We hope to go on the 9th. We are in Corfu now and will spend time in Athens before returning to our haven in Abruzzo. 

All the best,
Michele and Paul


----------



## pudd 2

guardiagrele said:


> Thanks Roy!! We look forward to seeing you at the Festa Di San Lotenzo. We hope to go on the 9th. We are in Corfu now and will spend time in Athens before returning to our haven in Abruzzo.
> 
> All the best,
> Michele and Paul


enjoy :grouphug:


----------



## nickyl

pudd 2 said:


> enjoy :grouphug:


Hi Sweet
It is very quiet is there a problem.

NickyL


----------



## rsetzer99

*Visit Planning*

While retirement is nearly 5 years out, we feel it is never to early to start planning, researching and learning Italian.

We are currently pretty firm that we want to retire to Italy, and are giving serious consideration to the Abruzzo area. We are planning a trip to both visit close friends in Milan and spend about four days down in Abruzzo to get impressions on what we might favor. Larger town or smaller village. 

Just how essential would a renting a car be? Say we spent a day in Pescano, a day in Teramo, perhaps another day in Penne. We would be there to just sample the town, not tour the countryside. Is train and bus sufficient? Perhaps supplement with taxi? 

As I will be getting to Pescara via train from Milan, it seems it might be a hassle to haul myself out to the airport to rent a car and return it to same.


----------



## pudd 2

rsetzer99 said:


> While retirement is nearly 5 years out, we feel it is never to early to start planning, researching and learning Italian.
> 
> We are currently pretty firm that we want to retire to Italy, and are giving serious consideration to the Abruzzo area. We are planning a trip to both visit close friends in Milan and spend about four days down in Abruzzo to get impressions on what we might favor. Larger town or smaller village.
> 
> Just how essential would a renting a car be? Say we spent a day in Pescano, a day in Teramo, perhaps another day in Penne. We would be there to just sample the town, not tour the countryside. Is train and bus sufficient? Perhaps supplement with taxi?
> 
> As I will be getting to Pescara via train from Milan, it seems it might be a hassle to haul myself out to the airport to rent a car and return it to same.


you need to rent a car public transport is useless only realy does shcool runs 

taxis are few and far between and damb exspencive verry if you need a car i know some one who will rent you one and does drop ofs were you want and auto shift if you want let me know if you want his contact details 

getting back to logistics in abruzzo you can travel for twenty miles and only get forward ten in some areas in abruzzo you have to go round the hills 

we learnt this verry quikly when we got here ten years ago what looks like a half an hour on the map can take an hour especaly in the north of abruzzo or the south . the roads are more derect in the center where we live if you need any more help feel free to ask


----------



## NickZ

rsetzer99 said:


> As I will be getting to Pescara via train from Milan, it seems it might be a hassle to haul myself out to the airport to rent a car and return it to same.


Are you sure you want to do that?

The straight forward route is likely via Bolonga and down the coast. I think not much less then six hours.

The other choice is to take the fast train to Rome and then the regional across to Pescara. This might be quicker if the schedules match up.

The first route can be very cheap if you book in advance but otherwise I'd really check the flights. I've no idea what the current situation is at Pescara but likely somebody is running a flight to Milan. Ryanair wouldn't be much more expensive then the train.

If you're just visiting the large coastal cities you can do this by bus. Check the schedules. It won't be fun but then it's the bus. The problem will be the schedules. You'll need to fit around them


----------



## rsetzer99

NickZ said:


> Are you sure you want to do that?
> 
> The straight forward route is likely via Bolonga and down the coast. I think not much less then six hours.
> 
> The other choice is to take the fast train to Rome and then the regional across to Pescara. This might be quicker if the schedules match up.
> 
> The first route can be very cheap if you book in advance but otherwise I'd really check the flights. I've no idea what the current situation is at Pescara but likely somebody is running a flight to Milan. Ryanair wouldn't be much more expensive then the train.
> 
> If you're just visiting the large coastal cities you can do this by bus. Check the schedules. It won't be fun but then it's the bus. The problem will be the schedules. You'll need to fit around them


Four and a half hours per the schedules on the web. Milan to Bologna, half hour transfer then 3 to Pescara. Ryan air does run to Pescara so I will have to take a look at that. Might work out better as we could grab a car there as well. Plus we will be ultimately flying out of Milan on our return. 

Thanks for the advice everyone, its very useful.


----------



## pudd 2

rsetzer99 said:


> Four and a half hours per the schedules on the web. Milan to Bologna, half hour transfer then 3 to Pescara. Ryan air does run to Pescara so I will have to take a look at that. Might work out better as we could grab a car there as well. Plus we will be ultimately flying out of Milan on our return.
> 
> Thanks for the advice everyone, its very useful.


yep fligh to pescara rent a car you wont regret it when you get here you could also contact us , and we could give you the head up on lots of things


----------



## pudd 2

rsetzer99 said:


> While retirement is nearly 5 years out, we feel it is never to early to start planning, researching and learning Italian.
> 
> We are currently pretty firm that we want to retire to Italy, and are giving serious consideration to the Abruzzo area. We are planning a trip to both visit close friends in Milan and spend about four days down in Abruzzo to get impressions on what we might favor. Larger town or smaller village.
> 
> Just how essential would a renting a car be? Say we spent a day in Pescano, a day in Teramo, perhaps another day in Penne. We would be there to just sample the town, not tour the countryside. Is train and bus sufficient? Perhaps supplement with taxi?
> 
> As I will be getting to Pescara via train from Milan, it seems it might be a hassle to haul myself out to the airport to rent a car and return it to same.


hi did you make it to abruzzo if so what do you tghink of it


----------



## rsetzer99

pudd 2 said:


> hi did you make it to abruzzo if so what do you tghink of it


Our initial 'quick visit' is not till next May 2015. Have to suffer through the Wisconsin winter first. We will only be able to spend a quick week in Italy, however since the retirement is still 5 years off, we will certainly make additional return trips. Then, when we do retire, we think the smart way will be to just spend three months, perhaps a month at a time in three different places that our quick trips have given us the best feel about. Perhaps also secure a long term rental and then return to the States to complete the long term visa requirements.


----------



## pudd 2

rsetzer99 said:


> Our initial 'quick visit' is not till next May 2015. Have to suffer through the Wisconsin winter first. We will only be able to spend a quick week in Italy, however since the retirement is still 5 years off, we will certainly make additional return trips. Then, when we do retire, we think the smart way will be to just spend three months, perhaps a month at a time in three different places that our quick trips have given us the best feel about. Perhaps also secure a long term rental and then return to the States to complete the long term visa requirements.


verry wise rent , try before you buy is a good plan and more areas the better

take your time


----------

